# X32 edit and Raspberry Pi



## Fountain Of Euph (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a X32 Compact. I was hoping to run the X32 Edit app on my Raspberry Pi B+, making a really slick interface. However, it is running super slow and i doubt that it could handle being connected to the board. Anyone done this successfully? Any tips? 

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 14, 2016)

What Linux distribution are you running?


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Jan 14, 2016)

Rasbian

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 15, 2016)

While Behringer doesn't release minimum spec's, it seems like most people have better luck with using X32 Edit on the Rapsberry Pi 2 Model B, not Model 1 B+. There are a lot of reports of folks using the Pi 1 B+ who have the same results as you.

My only solution would be to throw Android onto your Rapsberry Pi and download the Android app and run that.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally got it to work with a Raspberry Pi 3 Model B. Actually works really well...


----------



## jonliles (Aug 31, 2016)

Fountain Of Euph said:


> Finally got it to work with a Raspberry Pi 3 Model B. Actually works really well...



Mind posting or creating an instructable as to how you did it?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 31, 2016)

http://geektillithertz.com/wordpress/index.php/2016/08/26/android7-raspberry-pi-3/


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Aug 31, 2016)

sk8rsdad said:


> http://geektillithertz.com/wordpress/index.php/2016/08/26/android7-raspberry-pi-3/


I went the software way. Installed Rasbian on a Pi model 3B via NOOBs. The model 3B has WIFI capabilities. Downloaded the X32 edit for PI from Behringers website. It is a executable after downloading. Set up a network with a cheep router. Only downside is the Pi needs to have a visible SSID, so no more hidden tech network.

I can post more formal instructions if needed.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 31, 2016)

Fountain Of Euph said:


> I Downloaded the X32 edit for PI from Behringers website.



Cool. I didn't realize there was a native X32 client for the Pi. That's a much better answer. We have a Yamaha QL1 so it's not relevant for me. I just like Pi projects.


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 31, 2016)

jonliles said:


> Mind posting or creating an instructable as to how you did it?



Pretty simple, just download the Raspbian Jessie image (Jessie Lite is just a command line interface) follow the instructions on how to write it to an SD card. Download the image from Behringer, unpack it, and run the application. Should be all you need to do.


----------

